
CEO of T-Mobile asks EFF “Who the f*** are you?” - roymurdock
https://twitter.com/JohnLegere/status/685201130427531264
======
arama471
He would have googled "EFF" on his phone but it would have taken to long on
T-Mobile

------
ChuckMcM
That is either sad or masterful, I'm not sure which yet.

------
eridal
I love that people say the will cancel their contract, and they all get
Verizon's reply offering them to switch!

crisis = opportunity

:)

